

Recruiters are desperate and have no shame - ailon

OMG, these people have no shame at all... Got a call from some unknown number:<p>Lady: Is this AdDuplex?
Me: Yes
L: Can you give me Paulius' (my employee) phone number?
Me: What is this about?
L: Well, he helped me with my university assignment some time ago and blah blah...
Me: OK, I'll pass him the phone right now<p>Turned out this was a recruiter and she tried to offer my employee a job and, apparently, I was their connector. O_o<p>Seriously, WTF!?
======
codegeek
I used to work for a large investment bank and we would get random calls from
people claiming to be from HR. They will ask for specific information that is
obviously confidential.

If someone claims to known someone but asks you for their contact info, you
should be suspicious. My response to these ppl: why dont u look him/her up on
fb/linkedin.

------
eshvk
Hah..A certain recruiter send everyone in my team a fedex envelope with a
recruitment letter hand signed (sent to the company mailing address). I got
the darn thing twice (followed by usual Linkedin spam by the same recruiter).

------
shortlived
Now you know, always ask for name and confirm with the target person before
passing the phone.

------
coopdog
Short term people shine in a field with low accountability, use and recommend
only the honest recruiters.

~~~
jasperrasper
Have a look at www.hiringbounty.com < time for a change to the recruitment
model?

